# Petition



## MrBredli (Nov 9, 2005)

Dear Fellow Herpers,

I have just read and signed the online petition:

"Rattlesnake Roundup Call To Action"

hosted on the web by PetitionOnline.com, the free online petition
service, at:

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/roundups/

I personally agree with what this petition says, and I think you might
agree, too. If you can spare a moment, please take a look, and consider
signing yourself.

Best wishes,

Me


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2005)

Signed. From what Ive read, burrowing tortises suffer from this event aswell, with habitable burrows poisoned with kero to flush rattlers and/or dug up! 
I hope its abolished! bloody cowboys!


----------



## playwell (Nov 10, 2005)

I signed it  

But....How do you get through to a redneck?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Nov 10, 2005)

signed


----------



## iceman (Nov 10, 2005)

just sign it me self.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 10, 2005)

Just to throw a spanner in the works here, if the rattlers were killed quickly and humanely so they didn't suffer would people still have a problem with them being hunted for "sport"? It seems people have no issue with killing other animals for sport but when it comes to our beloved herps it's a different kettle of fish...:?


----------



## olivehydra (Nov 10, 2005)

OuZo said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works here, if the rattlers were killed quickly and humanely so they didn't suffer would people still have a problem with them being hunted for "sport"? It seems people have no issue with killing other animals for sport but when it comes to our beloved herps it's a different kettle of fish...:?



I would.

C'mon folks there is only 400 odd sigs so far.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 10, 2005)

olivehydra said:


> I would.



Do you have a prob with hunting other animals as a sport though or just reptiles?


----------



## newtosnakes (Nov 10, 2005)

Signed, all APS members should read this and if they agree, please sign the petition.


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 10, 2005)

OuZo said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works here, if the rattlers were killed quickly and humanely so they didn't suffer would people still have a problem with them being hunted for "sport"? It seems people have no issue with killing other animals for sport but when it comes to our beloved herps it's a different kettle of fish...:?



I agree, but you yourself used the term 'beloved' to describe herps, so of course we see them differently. We're not 'enthusiasts of animals equally in general' we're herp enthusiasts. If we weren't specific in our 'battles' we'd just be like PETA..and be crazy and obsessive...in a bad way.
:wink:


----------



## olivehydra (Nov 10, 2005)

OuZo said:


> olivehydra said:
> 
> 
> > I would.
> ...



Yup big problem, no hunting is sport.


----------



## SLACkra (Nov 10, 2005)

signed. 

on the topic about whether we are upset that the herps are getting hunted but don't care about the other animals, i personally do not approve of any hunting or killing of animals. however if they go around shooting feral pigs/foxes/goats/toads etc i wouldn't care. 

andrew


----------



## Retic (Nov 10, 2005)

I personally hate all forms of shooting, it sickens me that seemingly intelligent people hunt animals and call it sport. There is no element of sportmanship involved, the animal is hunted by a redneck with a high powered gun. I even know of people who shoot kangaroos for 'sport', our national animal and symbol killed to for absolutely nothing.


----------



## olivehydra (Nov 10, 2005)

boa said:


> , it sickens me that seemingly intelligent people hunt animals and call it sport .



Which word doesn't belong? (hint for the hunter; begins with "i" and aint it) :wink:


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Nov 10, 2005)

if your not going to eat it dont kill it. thats my rule


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 10, 2005)

bikiescum2003 said:


> if your not going to eat it dont kill it. thats my rule



Unless we're talking about all of those lovely introduced pests right? We need to make cane toad hunting more popular. Some kind of 'new fad' that involves a competition to find the quickest and most efficient way to kill a large number of them...and give some extravegent prize. Create some kind of ladder, get all those ppl in who are compulsive gamblers and get it on some current affair program and in the Telegraph, that demographic is perfect


----------



## OuZo (Nov 12, 2005)

> Which word doesn't belong? (hint for the hunter; begins with "i" and aint it)



Lmao :lol:



> I agree, but you yourself used the term 'beloved' to describe herps, so of course we see them differently. We're not 'enthusiasts of animals equally in general' we're herp enthusiasts. If we weren't specific in our 'battles' we'd just be like PETA..and be crazy and obsessive...in a bad way



I see what you're saying, but personally I kinda feel like if you care about one type of animal you should show the same sort of respect (for want of a better word) to other animals...my spider example surfaces yet again :lol:. Scared sheetless of them but I don't kill them...I wouldn't want people killing reptiles just cos they're scared of them so I try to think about it from a spider lover's point of view. My point of view isn't more important than other people's just because it's mine.

It's nice to hear people saying they're anti hunting...in another recent thread most people seemed to be defending it :shock: :?


----------



## Dicco (Nov 12, 2005)

Zoe do you have any idea of the scale of these round ups? The sheers numbers alone are just sickening, a heap of rednecks go around filling barrels up with rattlers, even the transportation is bad enough, some local populations have been close to destroyed.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 12, 2005)

Why are you asking me that Dicco? I hate hunting, I think it's unnecessary killing. Do you think I was saying I agree with it? :?. Yeah sure, the number of rattlers killed in these round ups is horrifying but how many animals are killed while people hunt for "sport" around the world every single day?


----------



## Dicco (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry, didn't mean to sound like I was accusing you of anything, it was just you asked if people would they be ok if they were killed humanely I was stating the reason why it's still bad. Sorry it came out wrong.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 12, 2005)

Lol it's ok, I just wasn't sure where you were coming from 

I know what you mean though...it's like with the Wedge Tailed Eagles, they were hunted til they were endangered I think, or close to it. It's very sad


----------



## Skorpious (Nov 12, 2005)

I think no hunting enthuatists are taking up its defense cause the arguement gets old. Its one where most people won't change their views no matter whats said 
By the way, I too signed


----------



## Brodie (Nov 12, 2005)

The only animals I kill are introduced species, that damage our environment. Cats, toads, etc... I always do it humanely however.

The problem with rattlesnake round ups zoe, is that huge numbers of snakes are killed in the same area, causing heavy damage to the population. Hunting is fairly well regulated, with permits only being given to shoot a suitable number of animals. As long as there arent too many waankers who kill without a permit, and in excess, the population will recover very quickly. 

With the roundups though, any old hick can go out and kill a few snakes... Not good...

Sure, I would like all cruelty to animals to stop, but I am enough of a realist to understand that this will never happen. Anyone who does needs to stop smoking so much dope.

Hopefully in comming years this horrible practice will at least be more regulated.

Cheers,
Brodie


----------



## yommy (Nov 12, 2005)

signed, only in bloody america.....


----------



## foxysnake (Nov 12, 2005)

Up to 741 signatures now.


----------



## Retic (Nov 12, 2005)

Don't be so quick with comments like that, there are millions of people all around the world that look at our 'cull' of kangaroos in much the same way. Our national symbol killed for dog food. To anyone who say it's not the same well the end result is the same, 100's of 1000's of beautiful animals slaughtered.



yommy said:


> signed, only in bloody america.....


----------



## stiffler (Nov 12, 2005)

I will go hunting ferals such as goats, pigs, foxes and rabbits for "sport" no problem. I would not go hunting Australian wildlife. And before anyone gets too precious, if all all life is equal then killing flies, spiders, earwigs and even going fishing is just as "inhumane" as killing ferals.


----------



## Retic (Nov 12, 2005)

I have no problem with killing ferals, I have done my share with a few cats but I still don't consider it sport. I would do it because it is a necessary evil. I have killed 1000's of Cane Toads and haven't enjoyed even one death.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 14, 2005)

> I have no problem with killing ferals, I have done my share with a few cats but I still don't consider it sport. I would do it because it is a necessary evil. I have killed 1000's of Cane Toads and haven't enjoyed even one death.



I like you boa


----------



## Retic (Nov 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Alexc (Feb 2, 2006)

2295 Signatures Total

Signed.


----------



## staffsrule (Feb 2, 2006)

Just signed it myself.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 2, 2006)

> I like you boa



Zoe likes you boa, sorry mate, it must be upsetting


----------



## peterescue (Feb 2, 2006)

The real reason Afro is, Zoe saw Boas old photo with the hair. She a Greek girl and Boas got the right look. Big hair.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 2, 2006)

Ahh, thanks for clearing that up Mr. Rescue


----------



## krusty (Feb 2, 2006)

playwell said:


> I signed it
> 
> But....How do you get through to a redneck?



with a shot gun ....lol


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 2, 2006)

Signed. If an animal is farmed and killed humaniely. I don't have a problem what ever animal it is. I wouldn't call this round up farming or even hunting, just plundering. Amagine they did this to stray dogs or wild horses. What would the majority of the public think then?


----------



## krusty (Feb 2, 2006)

i just signed


----------



## Bakes (Feb 2, 2006)

> 100's of 1000's of beautiful animals slaughtered.



Thats because there are more roo's in Australia now than before white man came and they have to be controlled. I love it when people start talking about a subject they know stuff all about hunting. And BTW roo taste better than rattle snake so Yommy tells me.......except when its deep fried with some tarte sauce.

Everybody is so anti hunting and heaven forbid if someone kills an animal....then we'll happly feed our snakes cute little rats and mice :roll: 

Yes I hunt and yes shoot, why?......because Iike the sound they make when they drop! :twisted:


----------



## OuZo (Feb 3, 2006)

> Yes I hunt and yes shoot, why?......because Iike the sound they make when they drop!



What's that I hear? Is it the sound of a wanker with a shotgun?

Pete's got it right Phillis, it's the hair mate RRRRRREOW!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmullet :lol:


----------



## ScottBec (Feb 3, 2006)

I was the 2311 signature... Looking better than before


----------



## yommy (Feb 3, 2006)

> What's that I hear? Is it the sound of a ****** with a shotgun?



That's not nice, bakes is a good looking fella, he has guns but not a shotgun. :twisted: 

Each to their own, that's why australia is such a lovely place to live. 8)


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Hunting*

There is nothing wrong with hunting. I hunt. I am a member of the Sporting Shooters Association and I take part in comps several times a year.

I also get permission from farmers whos land is being ruined by rabbits, kangaroos and other vermon (YES WILD CATS). If you ever see the damage that rabbits especially do to farming land or if you have ever seen a race horse worth thousands have to put down because it has broken it's leg in a rabbit whole then you will understand where I am coming from.

As far as calling shooting feral animals sport, well that's up to the individual. But eradicating these animals is a necessity as it is the livelihood of a lot of farmers and others that is at stake.

It's not bad when you get paid to shoot these ferals either. Plenty of money to spend on HERPS.

I'm going to sign the petition now.

shamous1
-----------------------------------------------
I'm herefor a good time - Not a long time :twisted:


----------



## shamous1 (Feb 3, 2006)

2312 signatures.


----------



## Reptile City (Feb 4, 2006)

Signed!
I hope we can make a differance.
Jason Lapins


----------

